# Using sailboat without sails.



## Ei Leen (Sep 28, 2012)

This might be a blantantly newbie question but does anyone ever use a smallish sailboat with just an outboard? In other words, taking it out and leaving the sails behind? I have a 17' which I am a ways away from gaining enough experience to take it out in the back bay area. However, I am interested in still using it for crabbing and clamming. Since I plan to eventually get a small outboard for it anyway, I figured I could get one now and make use of the boat until I am competent enough to sail her.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Why so shy? Certainly you can do as you suggest, but take the sails with you and play around on the right day(s). Waiting isn't going to prepare you, only practice will .. unless you're getting that experience on OPBs (Other Peoples Boats)


----------



## sailvayu (Feb 3, 2013)

Most sailboaters use their engine more than they care to admit. It is all about getting out on the water and having a good time. Just make sure you do not over power the boat and that the transom can handle what ever motor you put on. A motor might help you with learning to sail, give you a bit more confidence knowing you can get back. We were all new at one time so like they say the only dumb question is the one not asked.


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

What kind of 17' sailboat is it?

If there's a hole in the center (for a daggerboard/the keel) then just keep in mind that the bottom might always be taking on a little water, especially if motoring at a good speed they can basically flood themselves. When I towed my old small sailboat in the water I stuffed the hole with towels to plug it up, it worked alright...If the boat has a fixed-keel then it's going to move a little more like a sailboat in the water, and be difficult to counter-maneuver in current with your outboard, but you can make it work.

Nothing wrong with your idea, though. get the most out of it while you own it, and remember it can be sailed.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

At one time I was using my Holder 14 (without the mast, sails, dagger board and rudder) with a 5HP outboard. Since the motor mount on this boat is off-center, it was prudent for me to sit on the opposite side of the mount to balance the boat better. The boat was stable and quite fast. I don't recall taking water through the dagger board box - mine is quite high, or I was not going fast enough.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Some dinghy sized sailboats double as row boats or motor boats. Good for fishing, etc. 

Ideal learning conditions are not too slow, not too fast (maybe 10 kt wind). But, despite the forcast, you never know when that will actually happen. So, bring sailing gear along even if you don't plan on sailing.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Sure. I have a 15' sailing dinghy that I sail 90% of the time, but now and then I just want to get somewhere, and then I'll leave the mast and sails at home and just use the motor. Why not?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

one does not gain experience by leaving the sails behind.


Get out there and give it a try. Pick your weather, and I 100% absofreakinlutely guarantee you will surprise yourself.
Use your outboard when an outboard is appropriate. 
yeah, I sometimes simply fire up the iron genny when the wind is too light to move my pig of a boat, and we just want to head out of port to "bake and bob'.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Humans have been sailing some 5000 years; it ain't rocket science! There is nothing wrong with what you want to do, but with summer and light winds just around the corner, it's not a bad time to begin sailing. As long as you have a reliable outboard, you can always lower the sails if you feel you are out of your depth. I suggest "Royce's Sailing Illustrated" as a fun introduction to sailing.
The biggest sin in owning a boat is never using it.
Have fun.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Most sailboats don't make a particularly efficient motorboat -- but if it does what you want it to do, be happy.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

My engine runs flawlessly. I give it annual, thorough care.

...and I absolutely hate it. I don't run it one second longer than necessary, and I resist starting it unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

Depending where you live or what you are after i think that motoring without the sails is fine. I encourage people at work to get old sailboats for cruising the NYS canals all the time. They are cheaper and better built than a lot of older powerboats. This way they can travel up and down the canal on trips and make the best of it. 
Having a small trailerable sailboat in ny is a whole lot of fun; with or without the sails. 

need to think of some older sailboats as the perfect canal barge. 

hmm...... thats a good business idea...trim a little of the keel..... small outboard on a old Catalina 30.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Any way and any day you get on the water is a good way and a good day. 

Are you talking about taking the mast and rigging off as well? On a boat that size it's 2-4 hours and two men and a boy (i.e. not hard, but awkward sometimes). 

If you leave the rig up, take a jib sail, who knows?


----------



## Ei Leen (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh I will be sailing. I joined a nice yacht club at home and plan to crew as much as possible. They also have a mentor program. This club is on a small river. Once I can prove I can take a boat out and bring it back safely, I'll be able to use the boats in the fleet, which has boats of several sizes. I've already been out many times. Sailing at the shore in the back bay is quite a bit trickier. I've driven a power boat out there and I am apprehensive about sailing there without more experience handling the boats on my own. Besides, my boat is trailered, so no, the mast will not be staying up, unfortunately. I don't foresee being able to put it up myself. I want to be able to put in quickly and easily at times, just to get out to the good clamming and crabbing sites without depending on someone else to help me. There's also the issue that my boat is not ready to sail, yet. I just figured out how to rig the sails this past weekend. The mast also went up for the first time after three tries. I still need the rudder rebuilt. It's missing the vang. I have to figure out how to rig the lines. However, she's totally ready to be used as an ordinary boat.


----------



## Ei Leen (Sep 28, 2012)

I need suggestions as to what kind of outboard to get. I was thinking about getting an electric one.


----------



## Ei Leen (Sep 28, 2012)

Philzy3985:1014244 said:


> What kind of 17' sailboat is it?
> 
> If there's a hole in the center (for a daggerboard/the keel) then just keep in mind that the bottom might always be taking on a little water, especially if motoring at a good speed they can basically flood themselves. When I towed my old small sailboat in the water I stuffed the hole with towels to plug it up, it worked alright...If the boat has a fixed-keel then it's going to move a little more like a sailboat in the water, and be difficult to counter-maneuver in current with your outboard, but you can make it work.
> 
> Nothing wrong with your idea, though. get the most out of it while you own it, and remember it can be sailed.


It is an Ocean Yachts Islands 17. I guess it is considered a daysailer. It has a centerboard mounted in a fairly high console. I can't imagine water coming up into the boat through it. The groove the centerboard sits in is pretty narrow. I have heard that water can seep into the bolt near the bottom but that'll happen when sailing, too.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Hellz Ya. I used an old 18 foot sail boat as a harbour dinghy for years. No mast. some of them make safer boats, not as fast, but safer than the average little power boat.


----------



## Ei Leen (Sep 28, 2012)

LOL I was also thinking of mounting hardware for oars. That way the boat will go no matter the place or conditions. Some lakes in my area do not allow motors.


----------

